# macro para ver los tipos de fuentes instaladas



## homero63 (Oct 29, 2002)

alguna vez yo conte con esa macro pero ahora no la encuentro, sirve parece tambien para word, lo que pasa es que necesito ver los tipos de letra que tengo instaladas en mi computadora y esta macro las imprime y se ven como son, o sea  el diseño de la letra como es.
esta macro imprime el nombre de el tipo de fuente y como es.
agradecere si me pueden ayudar.
Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 6, 2002)

Creo que es esto:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q237356

(Macros9.dot)


----------



## homero63 (Nov 6, 2002)

Pablo:
Gracias si esa era la macro que necesitaba, de nueva cuenta gracias por tu ayuda.
Homero


----------



## homero63 (Nov 6, 2002)

de veras que yo les recomiendo esta macro, es verdaderamente funcional, ya que permite que uno vea el nombre y el tipo de letra que va a imprimir o usar. quizas a veces tenemos muchos tipos de letra instalados en nuestra PC y luego cuando uno quiere o desea ver un tipo de letra en especial por tantas que tiene uno instalada se nos olvida como van a salir impresas, y tiene uno que estarlas viendo una por una , con esta macro uno las imprime en una sola vez, y ahi las tiene como se llaman y como se van a ver, (claro es recomendable que las imprima para tenerlas a la mano  y estarlas viendo ) por defecto las imprime en medida  de 12 puntos pero eso es lo de menos si las quiere uno ver bien , pues solamente le cambia a 14 o 16 o mas grandes, depende.
de nueva cuenta gracias Pablo por tu ayuda.


----------

